# converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive



## coupemike (Jun 8, 2007)

i have a 1984 coupe gti which needs restoring, what kind of work is needed to turn it into a quattro


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (coupemike)*

GTI? You mean GT?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Talk about $$$, or a ton of free time.
It's been done.
A local gent did this using a quantum syncro donor car, and transferred everything over to a Coupe GT.
Later added a 100 turbo lump into it.-very impressive.
Just to start....
you would need a complete donor car., the subframe, drivetrain would have to be swapped. Along with the entire rear end.
The body floor pan would have to modded to accept the driveshaft, and center diff.
The exhaust would have to be from an ur Quattro, or a B2 quattro coupe.... or a custom job to hang a little lower to clear said drivetrain.



_Modified by Sepp at 7:57 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_GTI? You mean GT? 

The UK & european versions have different badging.


----------



## coupemike (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (Sepp)*

i was thinking of customising the tunnel and running gear from a cheaper model maybe an 80/90 quattro but i have no idea wether it would work


----------



## coupemike (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (Entwerfer des Audis)*

its badged as a 'GTI injection'


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (coupemike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coupemike* »_i was thinking of customising the tunnel and running gear from a cheaper model maybe an 80/90 quattro but i have no idea wether it would work


Yes, you'll need some type of tunnel that would in the floor pan.


----------



## coupemike (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (Sepp)*

would i need to build anything in the back end to support the new suspension/running gear setup


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (coupemike)*

Rear subframe, and mount. from a coupe quattro/urq etc.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (Sepp)*

Here's a complete list of the parts that are different, and thus needed, to convert it into a quattro. You also need to use a frame jig to keep things straigth when welding the metal back together.
As it has been said, it is possible, but it is not advicable.
http://www.kvquattro.com/cq_conversion.html


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: converting from 2 to 4 wheel drive (PerL)*

nice link Per http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

